# Best saucepan for cooking rice- cast iron??



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

ok, Gourmet Mums who cook rice on a regular basis- reveal your secret and tell what's the best saucepan for cooking rice in??
I have been thinking cast iron- for the extra iron content..... actually I was looking at those Le Creuset enamelled cast iron cookware.... looks very yummy and elegant, but waaaayyyyyy too expensive









I've been using normal stainless steel....works fine but I;ve read the type of equipment can really affect the taste (and nutriton)...


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

That's it.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I love cast iten, and Le Crueset, but I cook my rice in an electric steamer.


----------



## mamawasophie (Nov 26, 2001)

The best $40 I ever spent was for a rice cooker. I never had problems cooking it on the stove top but now I just put in the rice (white or brown) and never worry about getting the water amount right. Perfect rice everytime and I have extra space on the stove for cooking the rest of the meal.

mamawasophie


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2001)

I cook rice in the oven







I put water and rinced rice in a raosting pan on the stove top bring it to a boil cover and put it in a pre-heated over at 375 for 20 min, makes perfect rice everytime.


----------



## mia_jean (Jun 17, 2006)

I make delicous rice on the stovetop in a heavy bottom stainless steel sauce pan. If what your really after though is the extra benifits such as iron from your cookware then investing in a good cast iron skillet for when you saute,fry,stir-fry,ect... would be my suggestion. Hope that helps


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

I make rice in a glass bowl in the microwave. Always perfect.

Carma


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I just do it in normal stainless steel saucepan - for every cup of rice add two cups of water and cook till all the water is done. Perfect every time!

ETA: I don't think I'd want to cook rice in cast iron as your seasoning would be removed every time... and I can't see how enamaled cast iron would do you any good in the iron department, as all the iron is enameld over.


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Our rice cooker was one of our best kitchen purchases. Perfect rice every time, easy cleanup, and extra stovetop space. And it cooks rice much faster than stovetop. The added benefit is that it usually comes with a steamer tray (or two) - great for fish, vegetables, dum sum, or even dessert (steamed puddings).


----------



## bootini (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a good quality stainless steel pot with a tempered glass lid. The glass lid eliminates lifting the lid and peeking and I can always tell when the rice is done. Works perfect!


----------

